# Will I ever get access to Marketplace?



## chriskol (Mar 14, 2019)

I've been a member here at least 4 years, maybe 5. Looks like my membership was completely reset with the new forum platform. I'm not a heavy poster, though I do read a lot. I don't want to post for the sake of posting just to get access to the Marketplace. Now it seems I've lost some of the posts I did before the new platform. Sigh. This will take me a decade...
:-(
Is there anyway to get my old posts added to my count and save me a couple years??


----------



## sparq (Mar 31, 2018)

@VSadmin @hakukani @bandmommy 

Would this fall under "grandfathered in"?


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

"Grandfathering" was dropped from the current rules:









IMPORTANT - *** RULES - GENERAL POSTING, CLASSIFIED...


[Edited Sept 3 2021 for clarification] These rules are specific to the SOTW forums and are in addition to the Verticalscope Terms of Use. These have now been reformatted for clarity. There are no new rules although some rules previously only written elsewhere are now included so all rules are...




www.saxontheweb.net





The intent of the rules for Marketplace (now "Classifieds") was to provide access to _participating_ members.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

chriskol said:


> I've been a member here at least 4 years, maybe 5. Looks like my membership was completely reset with the new forum platform. I'm not a heavy poster, though I do read a lot. I don't want to post for the sake of posting just to get access to the Marketplace. Now it seems I've lost some of the posts I did before the new platform. Sigh. This will take me a decade...
> :-(
> Is there anyway to get my old posts added to my count and save me a couple years??


Get active. It won't take long to get to 50 meaningful posts.


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

Sacks Of Phones said:


> Get active. It won't take long to get to 50 meaningful posts.


Exactly. Six months and 50 posts are pretty minimal requirements. The marketplace is meant for members who actively participate in the forum.

Also, you'll increase the pool of people willing to deal with you if you participate more. I certainly wouldn't buy from someone who was not an active participant.


----------



## wade68 (Dec 4, 2019)

Sacks Of Phones said:


> Get active. It won't take long to get to 50 meaningful posts.


I even stooped to throwing in a few meaning_less_ posts. Uh, kinda like this one.


----------



## chriskol (Mar 14, 2019)

Yea, I'm not a meaningless post poster. Usually folks have already replied what I would have contributed.
I really need to upgrade a couple of my horns. Not looking to sell anything.

I'm consistent on other social media... not a big poster. In fact, I probably post more here than anywhere, and I have accounts on (almost) all the big ones. I'm more of a lurker...


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

chriskol said:


> Yea, I'm not a meaningless post poster. Usually folks have already replied what I would have contributed.
> I really need to upgrade a couple of my horns. Not looking to sell anything.
> 
> I'm consistent on other social media... not a big poster. In fact, I probably post more here than anywhere, and I have accounts on (almost) all the big ones. I'm more of a lurker...


Why not go to the new member introduction posts and just say “welcome to the forum”? Just a thought.


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Why would social engineering go for free ? Well, they call it networking these days. My feeling is that 50 posts are a reasonable .... "bizutage". (<- never checked how this translates from français)


----------



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

Zasterz said:


> Why not go to the new member introduction posts and just say “welcome to the forum”? Just a thought.


Really good advise. That's why we occasionally get spamming folks doing exactly what you say, that translates into meaningless and annoying posting.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

the entire purpose of the 50 meaningful posts is to discourage members whom join for the sole purpose to sell, any number would be arbitrary but one needs to place the buck somewhere.
The meaningfulness is a relative thing thoug, frankly speaking the many games on the forum certainly shouldn’t qualify as meaningful posts. They are not even pertinent to a saxophone forum altogether.

I was quite happy when we couldn’t see them in the NEW posts, there is have nothing to do with the object of this forum (mostly).

@dexdex I think Bizutage may translate with Initiation?

I would personally be in favor of the forum with a maximum allocation of for sale post per month (year) , also , and this has nothing to do with this particular issue, I find that having put a vendor section with unlimited ad posting capability has devaluated the forum , similarly, some non vendors are also using the forum predominantly as a selling platform.

Another curse is having reopened the ads for comments. This has also encouraged (despite the rules stating the contrary!) meaningless comments in things that are essentially BRIEF communications pertinent to the sale on one item, any questions and other comments can be either addressed in separate threads or in private messages.

But few, if at all, care, if someone, not aware of what the forum is or should be, in some days accesses the forum all they see is one long word game posts and for sale ads which reflects poorly on the image of what this forum once was and *should *be about.

JUST a reminder


“...
Sax on the Web ForumSince 2003
A forum community dedicated to saxophone players and enthusiasts originally founded by Harri Rautiainen. Come join the discussion about collections, care, displays, models, styles, reviews, accessories, classifieds, and more!..."


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

kreacher said:


> Really good advise. That's why we occasionally get spamming folks doing exactly what you say, that translates into meaningless and annoying posting.


I mean, it may be meaningless to _you_, but for someone who’s making a post that says “Hi everyone, I’m new here” (as new members are encouraged to do) it’s not meaningless to be welcomed by other members. No one’s forcing you to read the new member introductions. 🤷


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

chriskol said:


> I really need to upgrade a couple of my horns. Not looking to sell anything.


Then stop at #49. This place encourages too much wasteful spending...


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

kreacher said:


> Really good advise. That's why we occasionally get spamming folks doing exactly what you say, that translates into meaningless and annoying posting.


"There's always the word games," he said, tongue firmly implanted in cheek.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

The problem is really with the new software. VSadmin can grant you marketplace privileges, but the automated sweeps take them away until it registers 50 posts.
BTW, I find the word games constantly floating to the top annoying. Apparently, an update messed that up.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

hakukani said:


> BTW, I find the word games constantly floating to the top annoying. Apparently, an update messed that up.


HEAR hear  (or , as some strangely say and write, here here...)


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

milandro said:


> HEAR hear  (or , as some strangely say and write, here here...)


+1


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

Instead of clicking on teh NEW icon try clicking on the Sax on the Web icon on the left top of the page. That will bring up the most recent activity without the games. Clicking on NEW is bringing up everything including games.


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

AddictedToSax said:


> Instead of clicking on teh NEW icon try clicking on the Sax on the Web icon on the left top of the page. That will bring up the most recent activity without the games. Clicking on NEW is bringing up everything including games.


I feel like when I do this I get some list of posts of unknown curation. Some are new, some are older things that I’ve looked at, maybe days ago, without new activity. Not sure what’s determining the list, but it does seem tailored to me, related to what I’ve previously commented on, etc. I don’t think it’s a straightforward chronological list?


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

AddictedToSax said:


> Instead of clicking on teh NEW icon try clicking on the Sax on the Web icon on the left top of the page. That will bring up the most recent activity without the games. Clicking on NEW is bringing up everything including games.


Doesn’t that stimulate the “Recommended for You” listing? That seems to be the route that initiates so many phoenix/zombie threads.


----------



## nezziesgappy (Jul 3, 2008)

Since the site change I've not been able to access the Marketplace forum either even though I've been a member for a number of years, have the required number of posts 
and have bought and sold items over the years.


----------



## nezziesgappy (Jul 3, 2008)

I stand corrected on one point: 46 posts not 50.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

You will need to contact a moderator to request the desired action - it is not automatic.


----------



## Thierr (Nov 4, 2013)

What I've found since the redesign is that whenever I go to the marketplace forum I'm told 'no results found'.
Up until now I've assumed reduced activity buying/selling.


----------



## Thierr (Nov 4, 2013)

Now wondering if for some reason I'm being denied access for some technical issues.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Thierr said:


> Now wondering if for some reason I'm being denied access for some technical issues.


See the stack of three dots in the upper right corner of your post? Click on ”Report” to contact a moderator and request access.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Mods can't grant access. This issue has to be directed to VSadmin.
I have passed it on and hopefully it will be rectified in a 'timely manner'.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

Supposedly, posts to Word Games did not increment one’s post count, though I’ve been suspicious of that. When we transitioned to The New Software, the games remained an exclusion to the New-posts list, then that broke. So, apparently the ability to exclude them still exists, VSAdmin et al just need to find where the break was and fix it. 

As for “just post welcomes”, I think the objection was it would be disingenuous to be welcoming people merely to get one’s count increased.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

bandmommy said:


> Mods can't grant access. This issue has to be directed to VSadmin.
> I have passed it on and hopefully it will be rectified in a 'timely manner'.


Thanks for the clarification.

Could you please pass along the concept of adding the explicit instructions in the Rules of how a member requests access of VSAdmin? If they won’t hardwire the access once the criteria are met, they could at least add the instructions of how to do it.

Else we are doomed to iterate. Else we are doomed to iterate. Else we are doomed to iterate. Else we are doomed to iterate.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

chriskol said:


> I'm consistent on other social media... not a big poster. In fact, I probably post more here than anywhere, and I have accounts on (almost) all the big ones. I'm more of a lurker...


I'm sort of the opposite. I have no use whatsoever for any social media (no Facebook, Twitter, etc. for me!) aside from this site. So, I have posted a lot, probably way too much, on here, but have neither lurked nor posted anywhere else.

Surely, if you're a sax player, you can come up with another 27 comments on here related to playing music. Then go to the marketplace and buy a horn or two if you want. As others have said, this is not primarily a buying & selling site.


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

Huh I guess someone who's been on here for five years and only posted 20 times must be wired real differently than me. 🤔


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Thierr said:


> Now wondering if for some reason I'm being denied access for some technical issues.


You should have access. Let us know if you still can't access it. 



Dr G said:


> Could you please pass along the concept of adding the explicit instructions in the Rules of how a member requests access of VSAdmin? If they won’t hardwire the access once the criteria are met, they could at least add the instructions of how to do it.


Once you meet the minimum post/time requirements. The system will automatically update your account to give access. The system takes up to 2 hours to refresh accounts and apply the permissions to access. If you have met the requirements and it has been more than 2 hours, please send us a message using the Contact Us form. 

Grandfathered access - If your account has previously met the requirements, you should automatically have access, however some accounts were not updated as they were dormant at the time of the update. In this case, make a single post to trigger the system to refresh as noted above. If you still don't have access after this, please don't hesitate to contact us.

I hope that clears it up.

Daniel


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks, Daniel, for the excellent news regarding the auto update.


----------



## click (Apr 17, 2009)

JL said:


> I'm sort of the opposite. I have no use whatsoever for any social media (no Facebook, Twitter, etc. for me!) aside from this site. So, I have posted a lot, probably way too much, on here, but have neither lurked nor posted anywhere else.
> 
> ...


There is no way you could post too often, man.


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

click said:


> There is no way you could post too often, man.


That's the difference between him and me


----------



## chriskol (Mar 14, 2019)

Yea, I'm definitely different than some on this site. I see some of the same handles posting often, which is nice because of the familiarity, but there must be _way_ more users. Anyway, I've spent hours (nights even) reading older threads because it was a topic I needed. Because the threads were old, they'd already been beaten, nothing more to add.

Question -- what's a "post" -- does it include replies and discussions created? Likes/reactions?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

A 'post' is a written reply or a thread starter. 
A like/reaction doesn't qualify.


----------



## Reet McVouty (Dec 3, 2008)

chriskol said:


> Yea, I'm not a meaningless post poster. Usually folks have already replied what I would have contributed.
> I really need to upgrade a couple of my horns. Not looking to sell anything.
> 
> I'm consistent on other social media... not a big poster. In fact, I probably post more here than anywhere, and I have accounts on (almost) all the big ones. I'm more of a lurker...


Hmm, well being a lurker doesn't really cut it does it? How can you be an active participant if you don't participate? Do you not have any experiences on any of the topics on this forum that you can share? Do you not have any opinions to offer that might benefit others? It's time to catch up. Participate.


----------



## Fader (Apr 5, 2008)

Sacks Of Phones said:


> Get active. It won't take long to get to 50 meaningful posts.



Well that certainly clears up some things...

...i didn't know they had to be meaningful... back to the drawing board


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Fader said:


> Well that certainly clears up some things...
> 
> ...i didn't know they had to be meaningful... back to the drawing board


"Meaningful" is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

chriskol said:


> Yea, I'm definitely different than some on this site. I see some of the same handles posting often, which is nice because of the familiarity, but there must be _way_ more users. Anyway, I've spent hours (nights even) reading older threads because it was a topic I needed. Because the threads were old, they'd already been beaten, nothing more to add.
> 
> Question -- what's a "post" -- does it include replies and discussions created? Likes/reactions?


You can find out who’s active and online by clicking on members.
information on using this site is under frequently asked questions FAQ
The site also has the “members lounge”. Talk about non-saxophone related subjects. like cooking and gardening. Goal for 2022……exceed 8 posts. You can do that in an upcoming Super Bowl thread !


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

an addendum to @PigSquealer explanation 

the member’s lounge has ALSO another characteristic 

it was made to be specifically non accessible to under age people if one wants to make comments which for some reason could be classed as age sensitive


----------



## Fader (Apr 5, 2008)

milandro said:


> an addendum to @PigSquealer explanation
> 
> the member’s lounge has ALSO another characteristic
> 
> it was made to be specifically non accessible to under age people if one wants to make comments which for some reason could be classed as age sensitive


Didn't know that - That changes everything....


----------



## frozen fingers (Oct 26, 2017)

Fader said:


> Didn't know that - That changes everything....


Indeed! Fader, shall we meet for an offense-off soon? 

I'm Canadian, so I'll be passively aggressive (I apologize in advance)


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

let me re-iterate 

the lounge area is (or was, i don’t know) only accessible to members and if memory serves the system (at one point) also granted access thee only if you were of age (this is naturally only based on a declaration when you register there is and never was any requirement to prove that.

We have threads discussing access in the lounge area and what is acceptable and if the lounge area participation (see the countless word games) should count as forum participation (I think it was determined at one time that they weren’t) 



kcp said:


> That really depends. Personally, because the Lounge is limited to registered members only and if I feel that a musical discussion could be beneficial to a wider audience, I'm going to move it to Misc. Saxophone Discussion or some other forum open to the public even if it doesn't fix exactly in that category. But then again, it's always a case-by-case thing.
> 
> Anyway, not like we're going to hang someone over a misplaced post... Except maybe Saxismyaxe :bluewink:


----------



## Thierr (Nov 4, 2013)

VSadmin said:


> You should have access. Let us know if you still can't access it.
> 
> Daniel


Still getting the same response: "no results found".


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Thierr said:


> Still getting the same response: "no results found".


Adding alert to admin

Paging @VSadmin


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

milandro said:


> …
> We have threads discussing access in the lounge area and what is acceptable and if the lounge area participation (see the countless word games) should count as forum participation (I think it was determined at one time that they weren’t)


According to a few posts I’ve recently made just to check, Word Game posts don’t add to the post count.


----------



## frozen fingers (Oct 26, 2017)

Arundo Donax said:


> According to a few posts I’ve made, Word Game posts don’t add to the post count.


I've also noticed this AD. I love the word games, but it's likely the right call. I do think it's great witty improvisation practice... at least, I know the cats I'd want to play with!


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

frozen fingers said:


> I've also noticed this AD. I love the word games, but it's likely the right call. I do think it's great witty improvisation practice... at least, I know the cats I'd want to play with!


You’re right about improvisation practice, and the games are fun.

For those looking to reach their 50-count threshold, it’s always nice to read postings from new members about how they got interested in music, what their first instrument was, their experiences, and what led them to playing sax. Also, everyone has their own questions which I’m sure they ask their fellow musicians in real life, so might as well ask those questions here.


----------



## noelpaz (Jul 19, 2003)

Even if it is sax related. there are hall monitors (they are not moderators) that will check you if it appears you are just increasing post count. I was forced to put 10 pics per thread and not two or four the max was 10. And then someone said why are you putting too many pics in a thread. You cannot win. I have access now because I was grandfathered in (joined in 2003 - rejoined in Oct 2021 using diff email) . My intention was protect my own privacy. But I am wary of those hall monitors now , I am not even going to try to sell until Feb. One thing is for sure, your wallet will be lighter. What baffles me is that a lot want Paypal FF - what kind of recourse does one have if they never send you the item. $400 is not exactly chump change. In some other forums they discourage or ban this getting away with fees. Shouldn't it just be embedded in the price. I do like that is is okay to create ebay posts and they don't require paid membership like in other sites.

I think the 50 relevant posts + 6 months is actually cool. Me myself, I'd like to know where you are located - country at least and some profile info and if you post other than the classifieds.

Meet and greet the newcomers is a good idea and I like the folks who did that for me.

But if you just don't want to engage that is cool too,


----------



## Laggszboy (Jun 29, 2017)

I guess you've never heard of the SOTW black market, eh?


----------



## cpfred (Sep 20, 2016)

I also have been trying to work my way up to the 50 posts. While I'm not an active buyer or seller, I do occasionally like to peruse things that are for sale. I did end up buying a bari last March that I found on Craigslist, and fortunately a local shop in that town was familiar with the horn and could vouch for it, since it was 2,000 miles away.

I also have toyed with getting a curved soprano (I did make a post about this and got some good perspectives from users).

Even though I have played for the last 50+ years, playing music has not been my primary source of income. My point being that I feel like my overall experience level is far less than many of the posters here. I have basically only played 1 alto since my parents bought be a used MArk VI in 1968.

I enjoy the comments and discussions here.
Chuck
Durango


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

noelpaz said:


> What baffles me is that a lot want Paypal FF


I'm new here and not qualified to buy/sell, but have done so on several other forums (guitar gear, recording gear, for example) and I always automatically ignore any seller who demands F&F. Occasionally the person is only doing that because they don't want to pay the fees and they're open to a price adjustment (buyer paying the fees) to do it the regular way. That's acceptable to me if I really want the item. But sellers who request F&F in order to bypass buyer protection = nope. I agree that it should be against forum rules as it is actually illegal. Some other forums (gearspace iirc?) have eventually prohibited it after numerous bickering threads on the topic.


----------



## noelpaz (Jul 19, 2003)

Zasterz said:


> I'm new here and not qualified to buy/sell, but have done so on several other forums (guitar gear, recording gear, for example) and I always automatically ignore any seller who demands F&F. Occasionally the person is only doing that because they don't want to pay the fees and they're open to a price adjustment (buyer paying the fees) to do it the regular way. That's acceptable to me if I really want the item. But sellers who request F&F in order to bypass buyer protection = nope. I agree that it should be against forum rules as it is actually illegal. Some other forums (gearspace iirc?) have eventually prohibited it after numerous bickering threads on the topic.


To be fair - the deals are good and many also tell that they would do the Buyer protection if the buyers adds whatever it is. And most are active members and via DM are agreeable folks. Some of the sites I have been on - have washed their hands . Meaning they do not want to put this FF in the ad but will not do an infraction if it is requested in a DM - it used to be that if someone ask for FF in a DM you can report and it becomes an infraction and not allowed to buy and sell anymore.

Anyway I do not want to stir up anything. It is a low volume classifieds and I think overall I great community.


----------



## svCompassRose (Apr 19, 2019)

I feel your pain. I joined in April 2019 and just recently hit the magic 50 posts. During that time I purchased 4 saxophones, a clarinet, and a flute - all used and all obviously from other sources.

How did I get to 50 posts? I had just returned to woodwinds after a 50 year hiatus and asked newbie questions that I couldn't find addressed in previous threads. I also answered some newbie questions because I had recently gone through something similar and thought that my experience might hit close to the mark (this post is a good example).

And don't forget that when you get an answer to a question, thank the responder - it's the polite thing to do AND adds to your post count.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Zasterz said:


> I'm new here and not qualified to buy/sell, but have done so on several other forums (guitar gear, recording gear, for example) and I always automatically ignore any seller who demands F&F. Occasionally the person is only doing that because they don't want to pay the fees and they're open to a price adjustment (buyer paying the fees) to do it the regular way. That's acceptable to me if I really want the item. But sellers who request F&F in order to bypass buyer protection = nope. I agree that it should be against forum rules as it is actually illegal. Some other forums (gearspace iirc?) have eventually prohibited it after numerous bickering threads on the topic.


I suggest you ask the seller about their reason for F&F. I agree that if you don’t feel good about the seller or the deal to avoid it. I only deal with people I trust - whether buying or selling.


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

Dr G said:


> I suggest you ask the seller about their reason for F&F. I agree that if you don’t feel good about the seller or the deal to avoid it. I only deal with people I trust - whether buying or selling.


Hypothetically speaking, say you buy an instrument from someone you trust, a nice person online, and it gets lost in shipping and despite being a nice, trustworthy person, they’re of the opinion that the fair resolution of the loss is for the two of you to split the loss? My point is people can be perfectly nice, honest and well-meaning but just have peculiar ideas about fairness, not least when faced with a big loss. All this to say, my opinion on using F&F (in violation of PayPal TOS fwiw) isn’t really about not feeling good about a person or not trusting them, but more of a “good fences make good neighbors” type thing.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Thierr said:


> Still getting the same response: "no results found".


Ok... I think I see what is happening. Are you going to the "Marketplace" using the tab in the top right?









This is returning "no results" for me too, I do not believe this is fully set up in that case. I will ask another member of our team to check this as they are more familiar with these settings.

You should however have full access to the existing Classifieds section and be able to post/reply within any of these sections.

Daniel


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Zasterz said:


> Hypothetically speaking, say you buy an instrument from someone you trust, a nice person online, and it gets lost in shipping and despite being a nice, trustworthy person, they’re of the opinion that the fair resolution of the loss is for the two of you to split the loss? My point is people can be perfectly nice, honest and well-meaning but just have peculiar ideas about fairness, not least when faced with a big loss. All this to say, my opinion on using F&F (in violation of PayPal TOS fwiw) isn’t really about not feeling good about a person or not trusting them, but more of a “good fences make good neighbors” type thing.


A shipping loss is covered by insurance. You need to follow your intuition. Given your unease, you should buy from a dealer and be sure that there is a written policy for shipping and returns that you find reasonable.

I have been buying/selling here since it’s inception, and have made good friends along the way. I know who I can trust, and identified those that I’d rather not deal with. That’s a benefit of being a longterm active member.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

VSadmin said:


> Ok... I think I see what is happening. Are you going to the "Marketplace" using the tab in the top right?
> View attachment 117371
> 
> 
> ...


This is correct. That marketplace page is essentially just a holding page for now, as marketplace functionality has not been turned on for Sax yet. Once it does, you will see updates to thread creation in your For Sale sections and those threads will begin to populate the marketplace hub. Should go live this month.

-Mike


----------



## mweissba (Mar 16, 2010)

I am inching my way towards inclusion in marketplace status, when I reach 50, do I need to request admission, or will it be automatic? The mouthpieces ar*e building up in my drawer, and they deserve loving homes....also, I would like to initiate a new thread, how do I do that, and how do I make sure I'm not duplicating and existing one....thanks for any help with these questions....marty*


----------



## Eulipion2 (Apr 21, 2003)

mweissba said:


> I am inching my way towards inclusion in marketplace status, when I reach 50, do I need to request admission, or will it be automatic?


I think automatic, but it's been so long since I've had to worry about this, I'm not sure.


> The mouthpieces ar*e building up in my drawer, and they deserve loving homes....*


Ebay? Reverb?
*



also, I would like to initiate a new thread, how do I do that,[\QUOTE]

Click to expand...

*In the subforum you wish to post, click "Create Post" in the upper right corner.


> *and how do I make sure I'm not duplicating and existing one....*


Use the search bar at the top of the page, or do a Google search in the format of "site:saxontheweb.net search terms".[/quote]


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

mweissba said:


> I am inching my way towards inclusion in marketplace status, when I reach 50, do I need to request admission, or will it be automatic? The mouthpieces ar*e building up in my drawer, and they deserve loving homes....also, I would like to initiate a new thread, how do I do that, and how do I make sure I'm not duplicating and existing one....thanks for any help with these questions....marty*


See Post #32.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

mweissba said:


> I am inching my way towards inclusion in marketplace status, when I reach 50, do I need to request admission, or will it be automatic? The mouthpieces ar*e building up in my drawer, and they deserve loving homes....also, I would like to initiate a new thread, how do I do that, and how do I make sure I'm not duplicating and existing one....thanks for any help with these questions....marty*


You can get this, and a lot of questions answered by going to FAQ: Click on those 3 vertical dots in the upper right corner (site navigation) to find FAQ.

Maybe I shouldn't point this out, but it sort of seems to me that struggling to get 50 posts *strictly for the purpose of accessing the marketplace *circumvents the whole idea of the marketplace as a service for site participants. I could be wrong about that, though. Good luck selling the mpcs.


----------



## mweissba (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks for the help, my reluctance to post more often is a humane effort to spare innocent folks my blathering tendencies, especially on topics that have exhausted my wifes interest.....


----------



## chriskol (Mar 14, 2019)

JL said:


> You can get this, and a lot of questions answered by going to FAQ: Click on those 3 vertical dots in the upper right corner (site navigation) to find FAQ.
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't point this out, but it sort of seems to me that struggling to get 50 posts *strictly for the purpose of accessing the marketplace *circumvents the whole idea of the marketplace as a service for site participants. I could be wrong about that, though. Good luck selling the mpcs.


Personally I see my many hours of reading old threads and not creating new ones to rehash old stuff, not repeating other's comments as participating _and_ good citizenship. I guess others don't see it that way. I have _really appreciated_ a lot of the content on here (and there is a LOT), but I don't want to re-create old threads for the sake of logging posts. I just don't think that's right.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

chriskol said:


> Personally I see my many hours of reading old threads and not creating new ones to rehash old stuff, not repeating other's comments as participating _and_ good citizenship.


Fair enough. You have a point. And I have nothing to do with the management of this site. My understanding is the policy is an effort to discourage people who are just coming on here simply to buy, sell, or 'flip' merchandise. Obviously, that doesn't apply in your case, as you've made clear.


----------



## Bkenes (Dec 3, 2011)

chriskol said:


> Personally I see my many hours of reading old threads and not creating new ones to rehash old stuff, not repeating other's comments as participating _and_ good citizenship. I guess others don't see it that way. I have _really appreciated_ a lot of the content on here (and there is a LOT), but I don't want to re-create old threads for the sake of logging posts. I just don't think that's right.


Just keep commenting this thread for 25 more posts and then you're there


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

Bkenes said:


> Just keep commenting this thread for 25 more posts and then you're there


Or get sucked into the Klangbogus thread. That would do the trick.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

chriskol said:


> Personally I see my many hours of reading old threads and not creating new ones to rehash old stuff, not repeating other's comments as participating _and_ good citizenship. I guess others don't see it that way.


In most schools that include participation in the grading rubrics, showing up does not earn points toward participation.

Welcome to SotW. We look forward to getting to know you.

George


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

The suspense is killing me.............will he or won't he?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Sacks Of Phones said:


> The suspense is killing me.............will he or won't he?


He has! 😃


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Since this topic has been exhausted and keeps circling back to the original question, I think it is time to close this thread down.

Classifieds rules can be found here: IMPORTANT - *** RULES - GENERAL POSTING, CLASSIFIED...

You need to meet the minimum posts/time requirements to be able to access the classifieds (no bypassing these rules). The permissions will be granted automatically after you reach the minimum requirements (although it may take up to 2 hours to refresh). *If you have met the minimum requirements and it does not update automatically, please reach out to us using the Contact Us form.*

The classifieds are intended to be used my contributing members, please take the time to introduce yourself to the community, welcome other members and join in the conversations. 

Thank you,

Daniel


----------

